# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  New Knife Project

## crashdive123

The blank I had cut out of ¼ stock.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The tools.  I really must thank Cowboysurvival for many of the tips he gave me.  They have definitely paid off and made the project easier so far.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Scales removed with 36 grit sanding disk on the angle grinder and the edge smoothed a bit on the bench grinder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With quite a bit of the thinning done, it is starting to take shape.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A bit more thinning to do  I suppose making a small forge, or at least a forced air fed fire pit is in the near future.  I want to try my hand at making some blue jean micarta as well.  Ill keep you posted.

----------


## crashdive123

For those that know his work, it is probably clear....this was inspired from the design of the Tom Brown Tracker knife - which is a bit out of my price range.

----------


## Rick

Nice job. Keep the pics coming!!!!!

----------


## chiye tanka

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the finished knife.

----------


## Pal334

Nice,, that is an interesting style

----------


## welderguy

I like the blade style, good looking work so far.

----------


## Ken

Crash, is that a leather mallet on the pegboard above the sander?

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, is that a leather mallet on the pegboard above the sander?


Yep.  For leather work.

----------


## vthompson

Nice looking job so far, definately keep the pictures coming.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Definately a unique design! Looks like C1010 modified Hot Rolled Black steel. This knife will prove useful! The thanx is appreciated! so good to feel helpful. I will be building a forge this week the basics of which are a brake disk from an '83 camaro. 2" pipe and a hair drier.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Oh yeah a thanx to you. Last night I was restoring an ax head I found in the field when I went to sharpen it I found the edge was soft as butter. I remembered you talking about heat treating your last blade with the torch so I used the idea on the ax head! Worked great!

----------


## crashdive123

Glad it worked.  Yeah, I've been holding off on the forge project (still am I guess) - I saw one (in a video) made from an old BBQ grill that seemed to work well.  I know several have posted forge projects - Rebel being the most recent.  I'm still not sure if this is something I just wanted to try, or if it will become a hobby.

----------


## Rick

Here is a link to Rebel's forge and some of his comments. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ighlight=forge

----------


## crashdive123

I really like the forge that Rebel made.  I don't weld (something else on the to learn list) but I guess a hole saw and threaded flanges might work.

----------


## rebel

I like the design.  I was thinking about the same.  So, I may make a similar copy.  

As for a forge I bet you could make one without welding.  For the bottom at the flange, I just drilled holes into the Wok. Then bolted the wok to the flange.   All the heat goes up so, after many firings there are no signs of wear. For the supports flat stock steel would work if drilled and bolted .  A brake drum would need a piece of metal cut and drilled.

I was thinking the other day about using a 55 gallon drum for the support. Turn the barrel upside down with the hole or top on the bottom..  The piping could be internal and the fire bowl on bottom.    A couple of wheels would make a portable forge.    No welding would be required.  However, a drill would be needed.  A hole for your air pipe (belows/hair dryer) in the side  and holes for the flange and bowl.

----------


## Rick

I've been thinking about one made out of a coffee can. I would only use it for knives so it wouldn't have to be huge. Here are a couple of links I like. 

http://www.zoellerforge.com/coffee.html

http://www.paragoncode.com/shop/micro_forge/

You could use propane, Bernzomatic or Mapp. I happen to have a Mapp bottle. I just need to invest in some new tips. 

If you wanted to make it larger you could use a paint can or even some can larger than that and just apply the same principle. 

Just some thoughts if you are getting started like me.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Very nice crash, Little bit easyer with a grinder aint it.Looking forward to the finished knife.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Attachment 1470

here is a knife, it works great!

----------


## laughingbeetle

Looking good Crash!

----------


## rebel

> I've been thinking about one made out of a coffee can. I would only use it for knives so it wouldn't have to be huge. Here are a couple of links I like. 
> 
> http://www.zoellerforge.com/coffee.html
> 
> http://www.paragoncode.com/shop/micro_forge/
> 
> You could use propane, Bernzomatic or Mapp. I happen to have a Mapp bottle. I just need to invest in some new tips. 
> 
> If you wanted to make it larger you could use a paint can or even some can larger than that and just apply the same principle. 
> ...


I've been thinking about a gas forge too.  These links are great!  My crystal ball says:  "winter project".

----------


## Gray Wolf

Nice work Crash! (nice new tools too...)

----------


## Rick

Here is a picture link to one of the coffee can forge links I posted earlier. It might give ya'll some ideas. 

http://www.zoellerforge.com/customers.html

----------


## crashdive123

Those are pretty slick.

----------


## Rick

For those that are thinking of making a forge or use one fired by propane take note. 
I was reading an article today that said if you use the forge inside and you sit the propane take inside (such as your garage) then the tank can heat up even if it is sitting several feet away. If the tank heats up the pressure inside the tank increases. If that happens the safety valve could quickly release an abundance of propane with you standing next to it and the lit forge. Use your imagination of what the flash fire will look like. 

The article said to always ensure the tank is outside, out of the sun and the safety valve pointed away from the garage. 

Makes sense to me.

----------


## welderguy

So how is the progress coming on your knife project?

----------


## crashdive123

Making (hopefully) some micarta scales this weekend.  Just waiting for the weather to clear up a bit before I go out and get the rest of the things on my list.

----------


## welderguy

Sounds like fun. looking forward to seeing it done.

----------


## panch0

I am looking forward to seeing the homeade micarta scales, and the finished knife as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Me too.  Once all of this stops – or lightens up I’ll pick up the rest of what I need.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Hey! The brother of that wind chime is in my garage getting an overhaul. We've had it for a number of years and the weather had played havoc on the strings. New paint and new tendons and he should be singing again shortly.

----------


## crashdive123

We've got a few of them of various sizes scattered around the yard.  Pretty relaxing melody when there is a gentle breeze.

Guess I should've had a rain barrel or two huh?

----------


## crashdive123

The rain let up enough to finish gathering the materials.  Heres what was used.  The denim is cut in 14 X 2 strips.  This is probably about 3 longer than they need to be, but I figured better too long than too short (itll sand easy enough).  I used a strip of red denim every 4th strip  just kind of curious of the effect it will give.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Start out by laying the first strip on a piece of waxed paper.  Poured the resin and then I worked it in with my fingers (gloved).  I found that mixing the exact amount of hardener into the resin (maybe my drops were bigger than theirs) caused the resin to set up very quickly  less than four minutes.  The good thing was that the now jelly like resin ball came out of the can very easily so that I could mix another batch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I used a total of 20 strips of denim.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Folded the waxed paper over it all and clamped the boards up.  Itll sit this way for about 24 hours and then cure for a few days (or until I make a forge).  After curing, cut it in half and hopefully I will have two very similar looking scales.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

> Guess I should've had a rain barrel or two huh?


Only if you can find stable ones. 

I was going to ask about the Heineken can but the pictures answered my question (I think).

I've never had resin balls but that can't be good. 

I would never have thought of using cloth for scales. Now I'm anxious to see how it turns out. Is that something you dreamed up or did you run across it some where?

----------


## crashdive123

A while back somebody on here was talking about making their own.  Might have been while you were out of town, and he hasn't been around since his first few posts.  He got me curious, so I asked a few questions and did a few google searches.  (See Hopeak - Google good --- well maybe - if they turn out).

----------


## Rick

Well, either way, I like the out of box thinking. Even a failure is a success if you learn from it.

----------


## panch0

> Only if you can find stable ones. 
> 
> I was going to ask about the Heineken can but the pictures answered my question (I think).
> 
> I've never had resin balls but that can't be good. 
> 
> I would never have thought of using cloth for scales. Now I'm anxious to see how it turns out. *Is that something you dreamed up or did you run across it some where*?



Alot of very good knifemakers make their own scales in this way. I think the blue and red will look nice once the scales are contoured.

BTW nice work shop.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I learned something here! I have done alot with fiberglass and boats. I have a pocket knife with a busted grip might be a good replacement handle for it. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ken

I have a lot of respect for a man who drinks good beer.   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

I wonder if you could use a heavy cordura or an old pair of carhart overalls for scales if the denim works, will have to see what these turn out to look like first. Thanks for the update and photos.

----------


## panch0

You can use denim, canvas, linen, and there is also paper micarta. Here is a pic of some made from burlap. It was made by a fella knifemaker in Texas.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

OK, so I haven’t made a forge yet but I wanted to see how the scales would turn out (good to practice right?).  I cleaned up one of the blanks I had that has been heat treated and figured it would be a good candidate to practice with the homemade micarta scales.  In this pic the slab of micarta has been cut in half and the face that will be glued to the knife has been roughed up with a rasp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It seems that the jigsaw that I had just was inadequate for the job, so the scrolling saw found its way into my workshop (Harbor Freight - $60).  You can never have too many tools right?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The shape has been roughed out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The first side has been attached.  After the epoxy sets up I’ll drill it for the pins.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Drilled the first side.  I’m using replacement welding tips for pins.  The second side is glued up and clamped.  Tomorrow I’ll drill the other side, set the pins and start sanding.  I’m already thinking two things – could have made them a little thinner and done a more precise cut with the scroll saw.  My original thought was to make them a little bigger than needed and slowly sand of the parts that look like they do not belong.  It’ll leave a little more room for error on my first one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Those little drops to the left of the clamp - glue or beer?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Glue.  Anything else would be alcohol abuse.

----------


## Rick

Sweet! I really like that. That's going to be a nice knife. I think you're going to be happy with that. 

To answer your question, no, you can never have too many tools. The problem is you may have too little room for them. Just keep shoving stuff around. You'll find a place for it.

----------


## welderguy

Will that white milky look on the scales in the first picture buff out ?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, it will.  Some of what you are seeing is some of the waxed paper that stuck to them.  The blue denim was a light, faded color and the red was, well red.  After I get it shaped I'll use a buffing wheel on it to hopefully bring out a little shine.

----------


## panch0

Lookin good. :Thumbup:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Nice work Crash! Really enjoying your post! Hopefully I find time to get you guys an update on mine, I am on the handle too. So your post is a big help!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

it looks like the blade will do any job out there. and the mircata is a kicker! great job crash.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Crash,

What is the tolerance or difference between the dia. of the welding tips and the holes in the blank? Example I am using high tensil wire for brads with a diameter of .147" I am thinking of drilling the blank .147" and if I can't get the wire in the holes opening to .149". I have never been a fan of brass or "gold" color. This is the reason for using the high tensile wire. I use it on my pastures and it seems to never rust and is some pretty durable stuff.

----------


## crashdive123

To be honest, I didn't measure or look at the drill bit diameter.  I eyeballed the bit to fit the tips and drilled a test hole in wood.  It seemed fairly snug.  I used epoxy to hold the "pins" in place.  I wanted the copper because it reminded me of the rivets on a pair of jeans, but then again - this being the first scales that I've ever pinned I didn't give the material a lot of thought.  I saw a bag of 100 tips for less than $4.  They had a decent diameter so I thought I'd try them.  I also picked up some thin (.125") copper brazing rods - not going to use them on this one.  I started shaping the scales this morning before I had to run to work.  Just taking a quick break now.  When I get back this afternoon I'll check on the diameter of the tips and drill bit.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Are you relying on the epoxy to hold everything together? I had planned to use epoxy as well, but only for extra strength. I guess my thoughts were to pin everything together with very close tolerances. Followed by peening the ends of the pins to ensure it never comes apart. I think either would work depending on the expected use of the knife. My design will be used to chop and split small timbers so I was extra concerned about the rigidity of the handle. I am using whitetail antler for the handle also, which is probably not nearly as strong as the fiberglass composite you're using and probably won't bond nearly as well with epoxy either. Forgive me I am anal about design tolerances and strengths. I should have never decided to become an Engineer! Sometimes it is hard to get anything done when you have all these variables to consider, instead of just makin' a dang handle!

----------


## crashdive123

Hey, no problem.  This is a learning experience.  I'm hoping that I don't make too many mistakes and that I and others can learn from those mistakes that I make.  The pins are snug, but I was able to push them in with my thumb.  I am relying on the epoxy to hold it all together - time will tell if that is a good decision or not.  On the other knife (that I need to heat treat) I will probably go with the large pins in the center and then the small diameter stuff around the edges - makes sense to make the tolerances as tight as possible.

----------


## crashdive123

I bit more progress has been made.  Here it is with the scales and pins epoxied  onto the tang.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After cutting off the pins, I used an 80 grit belt on the sander and a hand file to shape it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Time to stab the stump again.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I still need to smooth it a bit.  Remember when I said that the resin set up kind of quickly?  You can see where it left a little resin clump and changed the grain of the denim.  I guess Ill just call that character.  It is very comfortable in my hand.  The starting thickness proved to pretty good.  This one was practice.  I guess the next one will be as well.  Overall Im pleased with the results.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Excellent! Great work on the handle! I have worked with fiberglass on boats and it is never easy. Serious this is a great job. I am definately going to have to try it. Is this something you came up with? Using the jeans along with fiberglass. It reminds of some of the new rifle stocks out there the H&R 45/70 comes to mind!

----------


## Ken

VERY, VERY FINE JOB!    :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

> Is this something you came up with?


No it's not.  We had a member that was here for a brief period (can't remember his name) that seemed to have a lot of knowledge about knives.  He talked about homemade micarta.  I had been gaining an interest in giving making a knife a try so I picked his brain a bit and found some info on the net.  Klkak's knife project was the final "push" that got me started with it (thanks Kevin).  So far it's been an enjoyable (and frustrating) project.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You might try jewelers rouge on a buffing wheel to finish it off! excellent knife!

----------


## crashdive123

Just finished with some 500 grit sand paper.  1200 grit next and then I'll finish it off with some jewelers rouge and a buffing wheel.  Thanks for the tip.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Just finished with some 500 grit sand paper.  1200 grit next and then I'll finish it off with some jewelers rouge and a buffing wheel.  Thanks for the tip.


No Thank You! looks like I may need a new handle for mine! I really like yours! Any more you can say about working with the resin?

----------


## crashdive123

The only thing I'm still working on is the amount of hardener to use.  I just made another set using half the amount of hardner called for (their dose is for 70*F, but they don't have a chart or formula for calculating amount/temp).  It still set up in less than 10 minutes.  My little workshop is not inulated.  Just a box fan to keep air moving.  Temps outside today were mid 90's.  Inside about 125 before I opened windows and started the fan.  I'll make another set tomorrow using a little less hardner.

----------


## Ken

> My little workshop is not inulated. Just a box fan to keep air moving. Temps outside today were mid 90's. Inside about 125 before I opened windows and started the fan.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Stop whining! We have to pay to get that up here: http://www.selfgrowth.com/articles/H...ome_Sauna.html

----------


## panch0

Thats a heck of alot better than my first knife. Great job. You need to buy some 1080 steel     and try your hand with a known knife steel. I think you have the talent to become a really good knifemaker. 1080 is a easier to heat treat and still get a heck of a good edge. Alot of makers make damascus knives from 1080-1084 and 512n0. I would be willing to offer any advise that I could to help you out.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't mind it, but the resin doesn't seem too crazy about it.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Panch0.

----------


## crashdive123

Another thing that I have found after starting the fine sanding is that there are some pits or air pockets that were not visible after the rough sanding.  Not sure if this is due to the resin setting up too fast or if I didn't apply enough resin.  I may leave this one just rough sanded and set it aside until I play around with some different mixtures, or maybe a different type of resin (I used Bondo brand).

----------


## Rick

Can you fill in the air pockets with resin and let it dry, then sand it? Just a thought.

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe.  I think I'll sand one of the other slabs that I made and try that.  Also want to see what spraying the rough sanded section with clear polyurethene looks like.  I guess I could leave it alone too - it feels really comfortable in my hand.

----------


## Pal334

I dare say I am impressed. Thanks for your dscription on the handle making especially.  I have a couple old knifes with busted up handles, may try this on them.Great looking project.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Is the handle still tacky at all? Once I made a wood boat and covered with fiberglass resin only and no cloth it never cured all the way. i thought it was due to the lack of cloth. Just curious?

----------


## crashdive123

> Is the handle still tacky at all? Once I made a wood boat and covered with fiberglass resin only and no cloth it never cured all the way. i thought it was due to the lack of cloth. Just curious?


Not at all.  That was one of my concerns because I used less hardener than the directions called for.  I think rather than use less hardener, I just need to mix smaller batches of resin - something that I can use up in about 5 minutes.

----------


## Gray Wolf

A mighty fine knife you made there my friend!

----------


## Rockgod1619

That is AWESOME Crash!!!  I'm really liking the handle and never thought to use denim as a handle-making material.  I may have to do that with one of the knives I make this summer.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I thought this tidbit would go good with the post. When working with fiberglass at home you typically will purchase a gallon of resin and it will come with a tube of catilyst. Invariably unless you use it all up quick the catilyst will evaporate from the tube. I learned from a boat hull repair guy that the catilyst is simply MEK Metyk Ethyl Ketone. You can purchase this stuff in a can which will prevent evaporation and provide better storage once the little tube has evaporated. One more thing MEK is highly volitile - flammable.

----------


## crashdive123

Good to know - thanks.

----------


## panch0

If you want a smoother finish on the handle start with 120 grit then move up to 220, 320, 400, 600 grit. 600 is usually a good finnish for micarta. Your hands and arms will  be tired. It is easier to move up in grits than to jump from a 80 grit to 600, beleive me I know from first hand experience.


edited to add:
Never mind you already did the finishing.

----------


## rebel

Nice job Crash!

----------


## tacticalguy

Holy @#$%!!!! that's a cool knife!!!!  Can you make me one?  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oh, yea, right, sure. Show up to the party late and then ask the host for the best wine. (I wish I'd asked, dang it).

----------


## crashdive123

Once I figure out what I'm doing I'm going to make a couple to give away at the Indiana Jamboree.  Ya gotta be there to get one.

----------


## Rick

Oh, sweet day in the morning. Nanny nanny boo boo to the rest of you!!!!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I've been thinking about one made out of a coffee can. I would only use it for knives so it wouldn't have to be huge. Here are a couple of links I like. 
> 
> http://www.zoellerforge.com/coffee.html
> 
> http://www.paragoncode.com/shop/micro_forge/
> 
> You could use propane, Bernzomatic or Mapp. I happen to have a Mapp bottle. I just need to invest in some new tips. 
> 
> If you wanted to make it larger you could use a paint can or even some can larger than that and just apply the same principle. 
> ...


Thanks Rick I had missed the link to the coffee can forges...

----------


## crashdive123

I know it seems as though I have trouble staying on one project (and that may be true), but each of the deviations is to learn a bit more before continuing.  I like the way the scales project turned out (I have a slab waiting for the original knife now).  Ive never fired anything in a forge, so I need to test my temporary forge  who knows, if it works I may not change it.  So  I was at a customers and we were talking about knives.  He hunts quite a bit.  I asked if he had any extra antler material laying around.  He gave me two pieces (neither of which was in good shape) with the expectation of me making a small knife for him.  So, in order to see if the forge will work heres the progress Ive made on his small knife and forge construction.  Waiting on the weather to pass so I can set it up outside and try it.  Hopefully in an hour or two I will try it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Firebrick drills very easily, but is brittle and breaks very easily as well.  The trick is very, very light pressure (almost none) as you drill.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With a couple of bricks at the rear and front, I should be able to close it off to increase or decrease temperature.  I can also slide the side bricks a little closer together to decrease the size of the chamber.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Nice looking new project there, Crash!  I may have to get me some firebricks for some of my forge projects this summer.  Never thought about using a bernzomatic torch, but it should work fine!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks good from here! I have already claimed "King of the unfinished projects" I do it this way so it all comes together at once! When you fire it can you measure the oven temp some kinda way?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, me too.  I figured if I posted at the start of the project, I would be obligated to see it through until completion. :Smile: 

Here’s the set-up from the front.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While heating.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not sure how well it worked.  The metal did get a dull red glow to it.  I quenched it in motor oil.  Good idea about checking the internal temperature.  I think I can borrow a friends laser thermometer (not sure of the temp range of it) 

Here’s the metal after quenching.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There are a couple of things that I want to do a little different.  This took quite a while to heat up.  I will try Mapp gas next time.  I also will move the brick with the hole in it to the top so that the flame from the burner is directed more toward the work.  Decreasing the size of the cavity (sliding the bricks closer together) might help too.

----------


## crashdive123

Made a little more progress with the small one.  Just a little polising to do, then on to finish the original one that I started.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

I have not made a hidden tang knife yet. I am working on one now. I did not like how mine looked with the crown or where the horn meets the head. I was thinking mine would look better with the crown part cut off then I would add a few leather spacers, and a 1/8th inch brass guard. What do you think, will it work. I think it would look better on the horns you have. The on I have is just a spike, I may just end up making the handle out of wood or something. Keep up the good work

----------


## crashdive123

> I have not made a hidden tang knife yet. I am working on one now. I did not like how mine looked with the crown or where the horn meets the head. I was thinking mine would look better with the crown part cut off then I would add a few leather spacers, and a 1/8th inch brass guard. What do you think, will it work. I think it would look better on the horns you have. The on I have is just a spike, I may just end up making the handle out of wood or something. Keep up the good work


This being my first attempt, I don't think I can offer any advice.  I've never done any work with antlers before (smells like a dentist office when you cut and drill).  As far as the leather spacers and brass guard - sounds like it would look good.

----------


## Rick

Crash - I have to ask. Is the fire extinguisher in the pic above for you to use on the forge if it goes wild *OR* for your wife to use if you're running around the back yard in flames?

----------


## crashdive123

The fire extinguisher was for me to use.  The garden hose and bowl of popcorn (not pictured) was for her.

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks good Crash! I found that a Farriers File works well for shaping antler this way you don't have to get the fine dust all over. Any idea how the forging turned out? Hopefully I will get started on my forge this weekend. I have borrowed a hardness tester, this may allow for me to test some scrap forging and see what gets me the ideal forging. Strength is also a concern, I think it may be better to quench only the edge of the blade to keep the shank from getting brittle since I am using High Carbon steel. Did you vertically quench your blade? I am also studying up on what is known as the spark test whereas you grind against stock and the color and distance of the sparks relates to carbon content of steel. This would allow testing of unknown materials. Also an FYI mild steel is made one of 2 ways in the US. The older northern mills actually mine iron ore to produce steel, then there are mini-mills that operate almost exclusively on scrap metal for raw materials. Knowing the origin of your material could help when trying to obtain quality material.

----------


## crashdive123

I did a little light whittling and cutting after I sharpened it.  Seems OK.  I quenched it the only way I had seen - motor oil in can, dropped it in pointy end first.  I know that it's not a great quality steel, but figured best to practice on the cheaper stuff.  This one (after a little more polishing) is a give away to say thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, I finished my first knife project.  I certainly learned a lot from it.  All in all I ended up making three knives  the original, one to practice making scales, and another to practice with an improvised forge.  I still need to work on the forge.  Maybe two burners or a different design completely.  In the finished knife I used the same welding tips as before, but the fit was much tighter.  I used two .22 shell casings for the lanyard hole.  Overall Im pleased with the outcome.  Thanks to everybody for the tips along the way.  Now, on to the next project  mowing the lawn.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

:clap:  :clap:  :clap: ........Well done, very well done....... :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## welderguy

WOW, thats a great looking Knife. very good job.

----------


## panch0

Lookin goood! That big one looks like it can hack down a tree for sure. Great job!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Good idea using .22 cases! Let me know how the edge holds up, talking to one of my guru engineers the other day about knife making and he thinks mild steel could be hardened to hold an edge.

----------


## nell67

WOW! Crash,those are great looking knives! Great job.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks all.  Now I have to make a few more for the Jamboree.

----------


## rebel

Very impressive knives!

----------


## crashdive123

Thought I'd give an update.  Here's the progress I've made so far.  I still have to do some fine sanding to the scales, get the knicks and scrapes out of the blades and then sharpen.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tonester

sweet looking blades crash!

----------


## Pal334

Very nice work

----------


## Rick

D double dang. You did a nice job. Those denim scales turned out nice, too!

----------


## panch0

I like the scales with the brown and blue colors. I may just have to put in an order for some soon. Those look very handy and I bet there are tree limbs shaking from fear right now. Great job crash! Now they need some leather pants.

-frank

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Gees you make 4 to my one! They look good I really like the handles I will have to try that trick on my machete which I want to make next. Guess I am just poking along learning to keep the design a little simpler in the future.

----------


## crashdive123

> Gees you make 4 to my one! They look good I really like the handles I will have to try that trick on my machete which I want to make next. Guess I am just poking along learning to keep the design a little simpler in the future.


Yeah, but that monster you're making would probably cut these in half.

----------


## panch0

Yea but you could throw three at him and still have one to swing.lol. The more I see the brown and blue the more I want some.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yea but you could throw three at him and still have one to swing.lol. The more I see the brown and blue the more I want some.


All I did for that was pick up a bunch of different colored scraps at WalMart.  It actually has blue, yellow and dark green in it.  The cool thing about them is, I was never quite sure how they would look, and if I didn't like the look - just keep sanding a little and it changes.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The next will be much smaller and with a plain design. Getting the saw back right and all of the scratches out is proving to be a challenge on this one, I work slow cause I have seen that with all the adds i risk ruining it with each step. Overall I am pleased but looking forward to having the forge and everything together to be able to tackle one in much less time. Yours look pretty big on here.

----------


## panch0

There are alot of different style knives I would like to make but could never find the templates. I found this site from a friend this week. You just print out the picture and cut out the shape. I thought it was really cool. I am going to try some blades on this site soon.

http://www.hurleyknives.com/lloydtemplate/index.html

----------


## crashdive123

Cool site - thanks.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

What if anything are you planning to control rust? I have considered gun blue and even waxing mine. Any ideas?

----------


## crashdive123

After I finish cleaning it up I'll spray it with Strike Hold CLP and then wipe it down.  http://www.strike-hold.com/

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks like just the thing. I had left my project outside and it flashed quick! I still may try the gun blue. I wish I could parkerize it though. I really like the parkerized finish on my 870.

----------


## panch0

I have a knife I bought made from 5160 and I rubbed mustard on it and let it dry. Wiped it with 0000 wire sponge, then repeated it 3 more times and it gave me a nice dark patina. I liked it.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Post a pic about the process when you have time, I sure would appreciate it. Sounds like I may like it too!

----------


## chiye tanka

Nice work crash. I really like the two on the left.

----------


## panch0

Here is a pic of the knife. I use it for bbq and the patinas change colors and designs with every use. I also have left a knife in apple cider vinager for a few hours then rub gently with the 0000 steel wool. That had a more uniform patina.
The little knife with mustard is for example of how I done it.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I like the patina you have going there.. now I know it was like I was thinking, just like blueing a gun it is controlled rust but really is rust then it won't flash.

----------


## panch0

Shiney knives are nice but one dark with use look cool to me. Maybe I am a weirdo?

----------


## Rick

You might look at Brownell's Oxpho Blue. 

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1...XPHO_BLUE_reg_

----------


## Rick

I was just out on Craig's List and found a forge and some kydex sheets for sale. I typed in "knife" and they popped up. These are a little dated but here's the links if anyone is interested. Thought you might want to do the same in your area. You might get lucky and get a great deal. 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/1263877134.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/mat/1259292053.html

EDIT: LOL. The older forge thread was being sold for less. He posted the one above and raised the price. 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/1244253647.html

----------


## crashdive123

Made a pair of pants.  Still have a little fine tuning to do to it, but this one's for the Jamboree.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Wow! Nice work! I'll be very happy to....I mean.... someone will be very happy to receive that one!!!

----------


## panch0

Nice job! I like the color of the leather. I will PM you my addy.Lol

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks great Crash! as you know I have been booted from my PC. I am trying to recover from getting the boots put to me while I was down. I ran accross some kind of "special" steel all I know about it is it says "Starrett" on it, maybe QC can tell me what it means? So anyway I started making some more blades. One is almost finished, I am doing a paracord handle on it. I'll try and get some pics up later.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I really like it! You sholdn't have stabbed the log so hard though you split it!!  Just kidding...  Maybe you could try some of pancho's patented "bluing process"  Awww never mind...
 You trying to bribe me into making that Jamboree for sure aren't you??? LOL

----------


## crashdive123

A patina finish might be a good idea.  I'll leave that to whomever takes it home with them.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah you're probably right I'm just anxious to see another "bluing" job. I wasn't aware you could do that.

----------


## Rick

Brownell's make a product called Oxpho Blue. I used it on a machette I modified. 

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1...XPHO_BLUE_reg_

----------

